
Chatbot lawyer that overturned 170K parking tickets now helps fight homelessness - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2016/08/donotpay-chatbot-lawyer-homelessness/
======
woliveirajr
I fear if those 170K parking tickets were really unfair or were dismissed just
because _someone_ (some _bot_ ) complained.

Either way it shows some malfunction of the tickets business.

------
RugnirViking
The ultimate and sadening conclusion of course is that if i were working in a
government getting 170k parking ticket letters I would probably think about
making a chatbot or AI to scanread/reject them. However I'm sure I would be
rebuffed by some law saying its unfair to dismiss based on applications, so
instead I have to spend extra taxpayer money to have a human evaluate each
case.

